# Wives what is your daily top ten for keeping your satisfaction & contentment high



## NoIssues

What is your top ten daily gesture, act, behavior of your husband to keep your satisfaction and contentment at a high level? 

What are your top ten no nos that your husband must avoid to keep from messing up your daily satisfaction with your marriage?


----------



## norajane

*Re: Wives what is your daily top ten for keeping your satisfaction & contentment high*

I don't think I have a "daily" top 10 or bottom 10. 

The most important for me are respect for me as an individual and respect for our relationship (for "us" as a couple), kindness, and thinking of me/us rather than solely of himself.

That covers everything from calling when he's going to be late (or early) to remembering to pick up milk if he knows he drank the last drop to collaborating with me on big decisions that affect both of us.

In the bottom, I'd put cleaning up after himself. I love that he doesn't expect me to play mommy/housemaid since we are both adults and know how to wash dishes and clean the sink.


----------



## Faithful Wife

*Re: Wives what is your daily top ten for keeping your satisfaction & contentment high*

My H and I both do the following daily:

*Before getting out of bed for the day, we snuggle, kiss, make out, sometimes make love but usually it is just the affection. We spend at least 10 minutes just devoted to each other, sometimes it gets sexual, sometimes not. We tell each other ILY and "gonna miss you while I'm at work today".

*During the day, we text or call at least once.

*Upon arriving home from work, we seek each other out, make out some more, say ILY and "missed you". We both download how our day went, decide what is going on for dinner or for the evening.

By making sure we connect like this each morning, during the day, and when we get home, we keep those butterflies stirring in our tummies. The affection and making out keeps our juices flowing for each other. We make sure to keep doing the behaviors we did when we were first dating, to keep us in love!


----------



## Cosmos

*Re: Wives what is your daily top ten for keeping your satisfaction & contentment high*

Displays of affection. 

Kissing one another hello and goodbye, keeping in touch throughout the day by way of texts and the odd phone call, keeps the connection going.


----------

